# Which air intake to get 4 a Classic SE-R??



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

I would like to know what the majority of the classic owners recommend as far as an air intake goes. Which one is the best compared to just buying a K&N drop in filter. Thinking of getting a Jim Wolf intake but thought i would see what you guys think.
Thanks!!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The JWT intake is ok i like mine, however a cold air intake from Place Racing or AEM will give you the most HP's...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

I personally recommend the CAI from Hotshot.

If you want an intake that will really make a difference in power, get one of those intakes that has all that piping and that snail-shaped thing attached to it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

The place racing cai is probably the best bang for the buck, you can pick one up for around 187 from rollhardperformance.com. I myself made my own as well as my boy nismoser. We had 3 inch pipe bent from meinekee that would go from the maf into the fender wall, at the end a K&N type cone filter that sits in the fender, just like a place racing or aem.....i deftately feel an improvement over the warm air intake i had before with just the cone on the end of the maf. The car pulls harder from about 3500 on, it feels great, and all in all it only cost us about 40 bucks a piece with the filter, adapter andpiping.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Get yourself either a PR or HS CAI. A WAI is cool, but the performance gains aren't as great as a CAI. If you're just going for a WAI, a filter on a stick is a filter on a stick. There's no one that's much better than the other.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*D-best*

1slickSE-R 
Place Racing!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

PR CAI or HS CAI.... heard mixed emotions about the AEM CAI. Cold air intakes are the way to go, just don't drive through rivers and you'll be fine.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

PLACE RACING!!!!!!


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

i run place racing and my brother runs hotshot. they both perform and sound great, but I have an edge, I run the JWT pop charger on the end of my place racing intake piping, they have an adapter. Definitely go with one of those. I think my place racing came with a weapon r dragon filter originally.

brent meints


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I had a Stillen POP charger but upgraded to the AEM CAI.
AEM is a bit harder to install on a classic - required cutting
some metal - but gives proven gains via dyno testing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

*NismoNx2000's air intake*

NismoNx2000.

What kind of piping did you use for your air intake. Also, where did you buy it? Would you suggest something else possibly?

~vermonStER


----------

